# About to take the plunge; need guidance



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

First, a caveat, no, I'm not asking for prices or sources. I've got that portion covered. Now all I need is expert advice  

Thinking about my first order. A box of Sancho Belicosos (which I enjoy very much) and a box of cheapies. I'm thinking either Quintero Brevas or Jose Piedra Brevas. I need opinions on the what you fine gorillas think would be the better value or even if there is something out there that is a little bit nicer for around the ballpark.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like the slope's getting crowded lately. :r


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

My vote is for the Jose Piedra Brevas. Great smoke, cheap price. Can't go wrong in my opionion. :2


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I beleive the JLP's pack a little more 'twang', but the Quinteros are a little more refined (and mellow). Can't go wrong with either, particularly for the $.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I would go with the JLP's


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I'll be ordering them next week; so keep the opinions coming!


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

what about Los Statos Brevas, you can still pick up 96 with no problem and they are fantastic.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I prefer the Piedras.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

tristan said:


> First, a caveat, no, I'm not asking for prices or sources. I've got that portion covered. Now all I need is expert advice
> 
> Thinking about my first order. A box of Sancho Belicosos (which I enjoy very much) and a box of cheapies. I'm thinking either Quintero Brevas or Jose Piedra Brevas. I need opinions on the what you fine gorillas think would be the better value or even if there is something out there that is a little bit nicer for around the ballpark.


If you wait a couple of days, I'll have a couple suggestions for you.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Barcochris said:


> what about Los Statos Brevas, you can still pick up 96 with no problem and they are fantastic.


I need some of those:BS


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> If you wait a couple of days, I'll have a couple suggestions for you.


Thanks! Probably be waiting until Friday of next week.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have six months to a year to wait before smoking, get the Quinteros.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

```

```



stickman said:


> I need some of those:BS


Is that a hint?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

tristan said:


> Thanks! Probably be waiting until Friday of next week.


You're right after me in the PIF, so maybe I'll send a couple "good" smokes your way.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

All those cheapies are good. i also like th Rafael Gonzales Panatelas Extras if you can find them.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You're right after me in the PIF, so maybe I'll send a couple "good" smokes your way.


Sweet man; I can't turn that down


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

tristan said:


> First, a caveat, no, I'm not asking for prices or sources. I've got that portion covered. Now all I need is expert advice
> 
> Thinking about my first order. A box of Sancho Belicosos (which I enjoy very much) and a box of cheapies. I'm thinking either Quintero Brevas or Jose Piedra Brevas. I need opinions on the what you fine gorillas think would be the better value or even if there is something out there that is a little bit nicer for around the ballpark.


Props of the Sancho Panza Belis, one of my favorite. Watch out for burn problems, though! Went thru two boxes in last year, all were great tasting, but burned uneven, needed touching up a good bit.

For a cheaper stick, nice flavor, try the Punch Coranations. Machine made, in tubos, nice cuban flavor, good burners. Went thru a box of those in about 2 months!!

Good luck.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

tristan said:


> First, a caveat, no, I'm not asking for prices or sources. I've got that portion covered. Now all I need is expert advice
> 
> Thinking about my first order. A box of Sancho Belicosos (which I enjoy very much) and a box of cheapies. I'm thinking either Quintero Brevas or Jose Piedra Brevas. I need opinions on the what you fine gorillas think would be the better value or even if there is something out there that is a little bit nicer for around the ballpark.


The best advice I can give is to call your cc bank & ask them to raise your credit limit. (LOL)

Seriously, you'll thank me for this.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's what I ended up going with:

1 Box Partagas Shorts
1 Box ERDM Choix Supreme

Decided to test the waters with these boxes. They shipped last Thursday; now I'm getting nervous/excited! Should be here by late next week! When I recieve I will promptly post pictures and have the expert POTLs (people of the leaf) scrutinize the evidence!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> The best advice I can give is to call your cc bank & ask them to raise your credit limit. (LOL)
> 
> Seriously, you'll thank me for this.


 :r That's not a bad idea


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

The loot has arrived!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the eye candy, Tristan. Enjoy your loot.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful pics Tristan, some yummy looking smokes.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Tristan great post enjoy them i took one of your box pics of the party shorts to use for wallpaper on the pc, great shots

enjoy
luckybandit


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

good on ya man, enjoy those!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If you do ever Get the Jose Piedra Brevas.

Make sure that you store them at no more than 65% humidity. Sometimes they will tend to get wet and moist at higher humidity.

Enjoy your slide down the slope. 

You made some nice purchases. Thanks for the cigar ****.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Very nice pictures! Congrats on your purchase you are going to love them. Also, you are toast now. I'll bet you can't make it a week without ordering more.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice .. I can almost smell them ... congrats!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great looking sticks. Can never go wrong with those Shorts! Tasty little buggers!!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Taking pics like they are your first children  
I don't blame you, they are some great looking kids...
Congrats!


----------



## monte2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I vote for the Quinteros, never had a good JLP. Or for just a few more bucks I suggest RyJ Coronitas en Cedro. Very tasty, med-full and well it's RyJ.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Even though it's not recommended I had one of the Shorts yesterday after I got the shipment. They were shipped with a humidipack and despite being on the dryer side the short was amazing!

Damn it why do these have to be so good!? :w


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice purchase; those are great sticks at a fair price.
I like trying a stick immediately. It gives you a bearing on how they're ageing. Wait 6 months before diving in again, and you'll notice a difference.
Nice score that the Choix have already a year and a half on them!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice grab, Tristan.

Great pics :dr 

Wish there were a way you could post the smell, LOL!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Nice grab, Tristan.
> 
> Great pics :dr
> 
> Wish there were a way you could post the smell, LOL!


Thanks man! We need to invent a cyber scratch and sniff


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet ass pics, I wish I could get my digital to take pics like that


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Can I come over to play?


----------

